# Best Online Supplier



## CStanford (Jul 23, 2009)

Title says it all - who's the best all around supplier online for cookware, gadgets, etc.?

Thanks.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 23, 2009)

There are the major catalog companies    cooking.com, chefscatalog.com, williams-sonoma etc

But have a look at fantes kitchen shop from Philadelphia or Broadwaypanhandler from NYC.

Fante's Kitchen Wares Shop - fantes.com Broadway Panhandler   I think you'll like what you find.


----------



## CStanford (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## luvs (Jul 23, 2009)

i like dean & deluca, too.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 23, 2009)

try kitchen krafts. com


----------



## CStanford (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for everybody's help.  I had a well-equipped kitchen, put together long ago (before the internet - gasp!) but am setting up shop again - won't go into the gory details but I'm basically starting over from scratch.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 24, 2009)

i shop at the live store and love it!! but they also have an online store

*Chef Central (click here)*


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 24, 2009)

I like Fantes and although they do not always have what I want they are up front about their wares' countries of origin.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 24, 2009)

babetoo said:


> try kitchen krafts. com


this is not the one i was thinking of. can't think of it right now. when i do will let you know.


----------



## CStanford (Jul 24, 2009)

justplainbill said:


> I like Fantes and although they do not always have what I want they are up front about their wares' countries of origin.


 

Wow, what a website.  They have it all.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## vmandrilly (Jul 26, 2009)

*A silicone supplier*

Hello,

You asked about a supplier, not a wholesaler, so I would only recommand the following : Silecone (www. silicone-kitchenware.com/en)

Of course, since it is a factory, they have only specialized in silicone cookware, but it is really interesting products...

Sincerely


----------

